# recipe request: pulled pork and/or barbecue beef



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the deal. . . .family reunion week coming up. . . we're partnering with one of the other brothers for dinner Monday.  We've decided on "barbecue". . . .which is quite a broad range of choices.  Brother is doing a pulled pork recipe with a favorite bottled BBQ sauce.  We're doing a Hawai'ian style recipe called Kalua Pig.  We want to do one more pot with a beef base.

So, does anyone have a beef barbecue or "pulled" beef recipe they would be willing to share?  Or a pork one that might adapt to beef?

Here's the Kalua Pig recipe:

Stuff a pork shoulder into a crockpot. . .as big as it can hold. 

Mix:  1 T sea salt
      1 T MSG (optional, but may want a little extra salt if you omit)
      1/4 c soy sauce (or Hawai'ian Huli Huli sauce if available -- will make it just a touch sweeter)
      1 t worcestershire sauce
      1 clove of garlic, crushed                        the pre-crushed kind of garlic and ginger in the jar works o.k. for this recipe
      1 small piece of ginger, crushed
      1 T liquid smoke

Mix it thoroughly together and pour over the shoulder.  Cook on low in the crock pot for 12 to 24 hours until it's completely falling apart.  Shred to serve over rice or on buns.

We put ours for the trip in the crock pot last night and will take it out and shred it this afternoon and take it with us and just reheat there.  We'll keep the juices to use when reheating which can be done in a pan on the stove or in the oven.  Or even a microwave for smaller amounts.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's the recipe for Essence (note it is also available as a commercial product too).

Emril Essence 

    *  2 1/2 tablespoons paprika
    * 2 tablespoons salt
    * 2 tablespoons garlic powder
    * 1 tablespoon black pepper
    * 1 tablespoon onion powder
    * 1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
    * 1 tablespoon dried oregano
    * 1 tablespoon dried thyme


And here's the recipe again -- I cut it out of the Good Morning thread and instead linked to this thread.

SAUCE
2 tablespoons Olive Oil
½ cup diced onion
1 tablespoon minced garlic (more or less to taste)
4 cups ketchup
½ cup apple cider vinegar
½ cup brown sugar – packed
½ cup yellow mustard (yeah a half a cup)
¼ cup Worcestershire
2 tablespoons corn syrup (or cane syrup)
2-3 teaspoons Louisiana Hot Sauce (more or less to taste)
2-3 teaspoons Emril’s Essence (more or less to taste)
¼ - ½ teaspoon white pepper (more or less to taste)

Chunk the beef put in Crock and completely cover with broth and cook on low for 6-8 hours until it starts to string – remove and drain.  I usually use vegetable broth (have used beef broth but much prefer using vege broth).
Remove from pot and drain and in large bowl “pull” it (if it’s cooked long enough a potato masher works great).  Set aside for the moment.  Note -- since you are basically cooking the meat down to strings almost any cut will do -- shoulder roasts cut into 2-3 inch chunks works well.

In large sauce pan heat oil and sauté onion and garlic until staring to brown.
Add remaining ingredients, bring to near boil, reduce heat and simmer for 20-30 minutes.

Mix in with meat – you want it juicy but not soupy.

Return to crock and cook on low for 2-4 hours to blend.  It’ll actually hold on low for just about as long as you need it to although you don’t want it to dry out.

(I usually reserve some of the sauce in case the mixture starts drying out as it cooks while waiting to be served).


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

OR you can just go to Famous Dave's. 

Actually, I've always wanted to make this at home. Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My Hubby does an awesome pulled pork on the smoker. It takes a long time and he has to get up every four hours to check it but it so, so yummy.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mix it thoroughly together and pour over the shoulder.


I tried this recipe, but all I got was a mess on the floor when I poured the sauce over my shoulder.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Clearly, you missed this line:



> Stuff a pork shoulder into a crockpot. . .as big as it can hold.


'Cause, yeah, your way would make a mess.

My way makes deliciousness.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Our family's recipe for pulled pork is a very easy one, but everyone seems to like it.

Put pork in a crock pot.  I have used many different cuts of meat - shoulder, tenderloins, even pork chops or a combination. Get what is on sale.  Cover with root beer and cook on low for at least four hours.  Remove from pot, drain and shred the meat.  Stir in your favorite barbecue sauce, either bottled or homemade, to taste. 

Some how this always comes out tasting great, no matter what cut of meat or brand of sauce is used.  My cousin even claims to have made it using diet coke instead of the root beer, but I do not know if I would be brave enough to go there.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Margaret, we use Dr. Pepper almost the same way.. we put the beef or pork into the crockpot, add 1 can Dr P, and 1 bottle of whatever bbq sauce we have on hand. slow cook 6-8 hours, shred, eat.

Next day DH & boys chop up the leftovers add more bbq and have chopped bbq sandwiches.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to say basically the same thing, but with a can of Diet Rite cola. Diet Rite because it's sweetened with splenda which won't break down under heat and because I try to watch my sugar intake.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Margaret, we use Dr. Pepper almost the same way.. we put the beef or pork into the crockpot, add 1 can Dr P, and 1 bottle of whatever bbq sauce we have on hand. slow cook 6-8 hours, shred, eat.
> 
> Next day DH & boys chop up the leftovers add more bbq and have chopped bbq sandwiches.


OK this is one we are going to have to try. How much meat? How much soft drink? How much BBQ sauce? How long?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

For some reason I have been eating a lot of pulled pork lately, thanks for the recipe


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a really good beef brisket recipe:

4-5 lb flat beef brisket
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup vinegar
6 dashes soy sauce
salt & pepper
1/4 cup ketchup
4 dashes worcestershire
4 Tbsp liquid smoke

Place brisket on large piece of aluminum foil, fat side up, & sprinkle with liquid smoke, salt & pepper.  Wrap & seal brisket tightly in foil.

Bake at 350 degrees 1 hour.  Reduce heat to 300 degrees and bake 2 more hours.  

Combine sugar, vinegar, ketchup, worcestershire and soy sauce.  Drain grease from brisket.  Add 3/4 of sauce and wrap foil tightly around meat again.  Cook 1 more hour.  About 20-30 minutes before serving, add remaining sauce.  Vary cooking time according to size of brisket.

You can substitute your favorite barbecue sauce - we're finding recently that we really like a mustard-based sauce similar to one we had in Texas, I'm trying to clone that recipe - in fact looking at it I think if I substituted mustard for the ketchup and added some oil and/or butter it would be fairly close.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Love this thread!  We love Fauxbecue in the Crock-pot, too.  I don't like Dr. P, so we use coke as a cooking liquid.  I like the acid and bitterness of coke as a background for whatever sauce we use.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the great ideas, folks, keep 'em coming!  I'll let DH look at them this evening and decide what he wants to do.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

This is more an Italian Beef Dip rather than BBQ, but it's really yummy. Serve on rolls with cheese and use extra sauce to dip into.

http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/Lazy-Butt-Pepperoncini-Crock-Pot-Beef-265535


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Not barbecue but I make a mean Italian Beef....

Italian Beef 

    2 packages good seasons Italian dressing mix                    
    1-2 cans of beer  (until meat is well covered)                                          
    1 roast beef                                                    
    1 large onion                                          
    2 cloves garlic                                                
    Salt                                                            
    Black pepper                                                    
    Pepperonchini (I use about 6) plus a little juice                                                    

Cook in crockpot on low overnight.  In morning shred, pick out the pepperonchini and continue to cook until dinner time.  
I like to cook on high for a few hours to cook the juice down at the end.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks good, sebat.. . .quick and easy. . . .and yummy  (And I've got all that stuff on hand, too.  )


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Italian beef is very yummy. They key is to get really nice Italian rolls and toast them so you have a nice crunchy outside to go with the slightly soggy inside.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Margaret, we use Dr. Pepper almost the same way.. we put the beef or pork into the crockpot, add 1 can Dr P, and 1 bottle of whatever bbq sauce we have on hand. slow cook 6-8 hours, shred, eat.
> 
> Next day DH & boys chop up the leftovers add more bbq and have chopped bbq sandwiches.





ProfCrash said:


> OK this is one we are going to have to try. How much meat? How much soft drink? How much BBQ sauce? How long?


1 can cola (whatever dark brown flavor ya like (dh & kids like DP.. I don't but you don't end up tasting the DP in the finished product anyway)) 1 bottle BBQ sauce whatever flavor... and however much meat your crock can hold with that much liquid safely. We have a HUGE crock, so we stuff it. We rotate flavors of bbq sauce.. sometimes hickory, sometimes Honey bbq, sometimes whatever is cheapest when we hit the store.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That looks good, sebat.. . .quick and easy. . . .and yummy (And I've got all that stuff on hand, too.  )


I don't know if I would consider 16 hours of cook time quick  but it is definitely easy and tastes fantastic!

My crockpot usually takes 1 1/2 beers. Bet you can't guess where the other 1/2 goes!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> I don't know if I would consider 16 hours of cook time quick  but it is definitely easy and tastes fantastic!
> 
> My crockpot usually takes 1 1/2 beers. Bet you can't guess where the other 1/2 goes!


Well. . . .quick to put together. . .and then it cooks while you sleep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wanted to thank folks for suggestions. . .we went with sebat's. . . . .put it in last night and just checked on it this morning. . . it smells wonderful. . . . .and SOOOOOOO glad we decided to do 'make ahead and carry with'. . . . .

But, hey, you folks can keep sharing. . . . .or maybe merge this with the existing recipe thread that's somewhere around here. . . . .(I didn't have the time or inclination to look the other day.  )


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nooooooo don't merge it, I'm going to print it out when it gets a few more good ones! =)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No need to merge it, each recipe thread has been a different topic, so this is just a new one.
Hey, anybody seen Shizu around lately? I think our KB Cookbook may need updating rofl.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not much of a cook at all, but was so intrigued by the can of soda, bottle of sauce and meat simplicity that I have to try it.  I just set the crockpot to cookin'!  
If this is good, it'll double the edible things I can make for dinner-hahah


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I did a shreded chicken thing once... for enchiladas:
Jar of Salsa/picante sauce, envelope of enchilada seasoning, about 8 boneless/skinless chicken breast halves. Crockpot on low for 8 hours. Pulled the falling apart meat out, shreded it up, tossed it back in, swirled it around in the juice of the crock, and then rolled up the enchiladas. Kids (my 3 plus 3 friends) DH and I loved it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks good too, BTackitt. . . .will have to save for another time. . . . . .


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, goodness. These recipes sound fantastic. You all are going to make me go out and buy a crockpot, aren't you?


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

Well i do hear that those on the KB are enablers


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Oh, goodness. These recipes sound fantastic. You all are going to make me go out and buy a crockpot, aren't you?


To help you along, here is the link to the crockpot thread, with recommendations:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16647.0.html


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

lynninva said:


> To help you along, here is the link to the crockpot thread, with recommendations:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16647.0.html


 I added the Fagor 3-in-1 to my wish list.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My best crockpot advice - use the Slow Cooker Liners by Reynolds - makes cleanup SOOOOO much easier!

Second best advice - store the liners in the crockpot - took me awhile to remember to use the things after I bought them, I finally figured out if they were actually IN the crockpot when I pulled it out of the pantry, I'd remember to use them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.southernplate.com/2010/06/southern-style-pulled-pork-bbq-slow-cooker-recipe.html

Just saw this on my "other" favorite recipe blog (besides Pioneer Woman).


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks delicious. I may break down and get the crockpot soon. And I do love that it's a rice cooker as well ...
I didn't know about the Slow Cook Liners by Reynolds. That is fantastic. I am all about easy cleanup!



Meemo said:


> Second best advice - store the liners in the crockpot - took me awhile to remember to use the things after I bought them, I finally figured out if they were actually IN the crockpot when I pulled it out of the pantry, I'd remember to use them.


Are we the same person? Because that's exactly something I would do.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I made the Italian Beef for last night's dinner.  It was delicious!  I will be taking a batch with me when I go down the shore at the end of July.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I made the Italian Beef for last night's dinner. It was delicious! I will be taking a batch with me when I go down the shore at the end of July.


I'm glad you liked it!

If you have any leftovers, it only gets better!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Italian beef was a hit at the family reunion.  Some had it on a bun.  Some over rice.  Best of all there are no leftovers we have to take home.   (Though I will no doubt make it again!)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Italian beef was a hit at the family reunion. Some had it on a bun. Some over rice. Best of all there are no leftovers we have to take home.  (Though I will no doubt make it again!)


I've never eaten it over rice. I bet that was great!

Glad you liked it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Y'all a horrible!! I'm trying to keep my eating under control and here you are making things harder!  

Now I've got a bunch of new recipes to try out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Our family's recipe for pulled pork is a very easy one, but everyone seems to like it.
> 
> Put pork in a crock pot. I have used many different cuts of meat - shoulder, tenderloins, even pork chops or a combination. Get what is on sale. Cover with root beer and cook on low for at least four hours. Remove from pot, drain and shred the meat. Stir in your favorite barbecue sauce, either bottled or homemade, to taste.
> 
> Some how this always comes out tasting great, no matter what cut of meat or brand of sauce is used. My cousin even claims to have made it using diet coke instead of the root beer, but I do not know if I would be brave enough to go there.


 We had this for dinner tonight and it was amazing. I put it into the crockpot around 3 AM, shredded it around noon and used a bottle of Sweet Baby Ray's. Best pulled pork I've ever had and one of the simplest recipes (I'm all for the simplicity when it comes to cooking).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We had the Italian Beef, (Thanks, sebat!) and really enjoyed it. First had it with spaetzel (home made), then on ciabatta bread/bun. It was good both ways and a recipe that we will use again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I found a very similar recipe for Corned Beef the other day.

into Crockpot:
1 bottle dark beer (recipe called for Guiness)
4-5 lb Corned beef brisket
(spice packet if included)

Cook on low 8+ hours, or 10+ hours if a larger brisket

Now, the recipe actually called for all veggies to be included in the crock, potatoes, carrots, cabbage, but the reviews I saw mentioned how great the meat was, and terrible to veggies were, so Personally I will skip adding the veggies and jusst cook them seperately.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cabbage and Potatoes can go in with the corned beef. . .but not for the whole time or they'll be overdone. It also works very well to just do them on the stove by themselves. If you've had the beef going all day, you can pull out some of the liquid to put in when you cook the vegetables to give it the corned beef flavor.

BTW, there _was_ some of the Italian beef left over which we brought home from the reunion. Also another cup or so of broth. . . I think I'm going to turn it into soup tomorrow with some leftover rice and zucchini that we picked from the garden today. Possibly throw in a shallot or two as well. . . . .If the rice has gone off I'll use noodles instead. . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The BRATs begged me to make the pulled pork again already. I'll probably wind up freezing a bunch of it.

I read a really good tip for freezing it:



> I freeze any leftover pulled pork in muffin pans. After it freezes I pop the "BBQ muffins" out of the pan and freeze in Food Saver bags. Two "BBQ muffins" per sealed bag make two 4 oz. pulled pork sandwiches. They can be reheated in the bag with a microwave or in a small saucepan on the stove. Very easy and convienient.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Cabbage and Potatoes can go in with the corned beef. . .but not for the whole time or they'll be overdone. It also works very well to just do them on the stove by themselves. If you've had the beef going all day, you can pull out some of the liquid to put in when you cook the vegetables to give it the corned beef flavor.


That's exactly how I cook the veggies to go with corned beef. Just pour the liquid from the crockpot into a pot and cook them on the stove. It tastes just like they were cooked with the meat and they don't get mushy.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> That's exactly how I cook the veggies to go with corned beef. Just pour the liquid from the crockpot into a pot and cook them on the stove. It tastes just like they were cooked with the meat and they don't get mushy.


Ann & LM4B, Normally this is how I cook it too, but the recipe calls for a dark beer, and the reviews I was reading said the beer made the veggies taste & look odd. If you both disagree, I'd rather trust you 2 than annonymous reviewers. I KNOW KB members have good taste


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I made the pulled pork a little over a week ago and it was great. I'm trying the Italian beef tomorrow but have one question (you can laugh, but I don't cook very often). 

The recipe calls for 2 cloves of garlic.  The big bunch of garlic is a bulb and the smaller pop out things are the cloves or is the whole thing considered a clove? It seems like quite a lot of garlic if I need to use 2 whole "heads of garlic" but I suppose that could be right.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The smaller parts are the cloves. They need to have the papery layer removed before using..


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> I made the pulled pork a little over a week ago and it was great. I'm trying the Italian beef tomorrow but have one question (you can laugh, but I don't cook very often).
> 
> The recipe calls for 2 cloves of garlic. The big bunch of garlic is a bulb and the smaller pop out things are the cloves or is the whole thing considered a clove? It seems like quite a lot of garlic if I need to use 2 whole "heads of garlic" but I suppose that could be right.


The cloves are the little pieces that you take off the bulb. Peel the skin off and smash them.

I usually just buy a jar of chopped garlic at the store. You can find it in the fresh produce section, usually on an end cap in the center. 1 teaspoon = 1 clove


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks!!! That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hope I don't get in trouble here, but I wasn't all that impressed with the Italian beef. Beef is just so heavy. Anyway, had some left over so I added about 1/8 tsp. dill and some horseradish mustard. Now that improved the flavor a whole bunch. 

Gotta try the pulled pork still.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm doing the pork tonight and will freeze leftovers (there will be many since hubster is off to a shoot for the weekend) love that it will cook during the night since it is so stinkin' hot.  And love that I will have some quick meals set for other hot days too.

I did the beef years ago and wasn't fond of the pepperocini in it but will play with it again using different flavors.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a French Dip crock pot recipe? We're trying the Italian beef tonight but think we may enjoy a French Dip flavor better.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Watch the sodium levels on this one.  I've substituted Mrs. Dash for the Italian Dressing mix which helps the sodium levels and tasted good.  We like to brown onions/bell peppers on the stove top to add to the sandwich.

Crockpot French Dip 
3-4 lb rump roast
1 pkg. au jus mix (dry)
1 pkg. italian dressing mix (dry)
1 (10.5 oz) can beef broth
1 1/2 cups water
Hoagie buns, sourdough buns or your choice
Sliced cheese, optional



Place roast in crock-pot. Mix next 4 ingredients and pour over meat. Cook on LOW for 8-10 hours. Remove roast and reserve juice for serving. Slice meat thinly or pull apart. Pile meat on buns and cover with cheese. Wrap in foil. Heat in 350°F oven for 10 minutes. Serve on plate with cup of juice for dipping.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

That sounds great do you use the garlic and herb or the regular Mrs Dash for this?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I used the garlic/herb, but either would be fine.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I wanted to do the pork recipe but didnt have the root beer and wasn't going out in the craziness that is summer in the Hamptons so I found another recipe that looked good but easy.  Put the pork roast in the crock and season with salt and pepper then put a cup and a half of cider vinegar and I cooked it in the crock on medium for 6 hours. Then took it out and shredded it I will freeze it in portions for two and use half for barbecue sauce and I think half I will make up a taco seasoning  Will be doing this again - tonight I warmed some up with BBQ sauce and put Cole slaw on it and ate it in a bowl and it was GOOD. Didn't miss the bread at all.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> No need to merge it, each recipe thread has been a different topic, so this is just a new one.
> Hey, anybody seen Shizu around lately? I think our KB Cookbook may need updating rofl.


Well... next time just let me know.  you know how to reach me


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm glad you made it to this thread Shizu... it reminded me I wanted to make one of the pulled pork recipes. Think tomorrow sounds good.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bumping this thread up.

I make the pulled pork quite regularly, but tonight I'm making sebat's Italian beef. The BRATs are convinced I'm going to get them drunk by cooking it in beer.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

This is the recipe we use for pulled pork, which is Shirley Corriher's:

In a Dutch oven or other heavy casserole put a pork shoulder. Wet it down thoroughly with Worcester sauce. Pat about a quarter cup of brown sugar into the meat, covering it in a (very) thin layer--don't put too much on or it'll be too sweet. Pour a half-cup of apple cider vinegar around the meat, NOT over it--you don't want to disturb the sugar. Pop the lid on and forget about it in a 250F oven for as long as you can stand it--at least 4 hours. When it's done, shred the meat into the surrounding liquid, remove the bone, salt to taste and eat. It is the yummiest stuff.

You can do it in the crockpot--on low for at least 6 hours--but put about a third of a cup of vinegar instead. I don't think it tastes as good as in the oven myself, but it's still good.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Pork Butt With Worcestershire Sauce:
Ingredients
•	1 (5-pound) pork butt
•	6 tablespoons Hawaiian salt or kosher salt
•	10 tablespoons liquid smoke
•	1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
•	6 banana leaves
Directions
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
Slit the pork in several places and rub the salt, liquid smoke, and Worcestershire sauce all over the pork butt.
Wrap the pork in the banana leaves and then wrap it in foil. Place pork in a 9 by 13-inch pan and bake for 4 hours.
Once pork comes out of oven, shred with a fork and serve.


----------

